# Potty training regress



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So Penny is now 18 weeks old and the last week she seems to have forgotten her potty training. We went a couple of weeks without an accident and now we've had 3 in 5 days. Plus one a few days earlier. Did I put too much reliability into her? Has anyone else gone through this? I know it's not a UTI because she doesn't have other symptoms.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

SCD = when are the accidents happening during the day or night? If it's during the day then I would just go back to being vigilant and offering to take her out regularly, praising, etc - you know the routine! Who knows what sets them back.

My pup had been paper trained before he came home and although he had been potty trained for some weeks, we had a few accidents on the dust sheets I put down in our living room while I was decorating. I think he was just confused as he had been taught to pee on paper and yes he knew he should go out side but now we were being kind enough to put paper (so he thought) in the living room so he didn't always have to go outside.

I wouldn't be too worried at this sage, just take a step back in her training.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It is officially everytime of day as we've now had 3 accidents in less than 24 hours. And almost everytime it's my fault bec she's telling me and either I don't realize it or I'm not fast enough (I.e. in the potty myself for 30 sec and I must be dressed to let her out).


----------



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> It is officially everytime of day as we've now had 3 accidents in less than 24 hours. And almost everytime it's my fault bec she's telling me and either I don't realize it or I'm not fast enough (I.e. in the potty myself for 30 sec and I must be dressed to let her out).


That happened to me the other night! Our pup is 20 weeks old and has gone accident free for a while now. Until the other night when I was playing with him on the floor and he got up and started to act crazy. I was so intrigued watching him I didn't even think about him having to go potty! Well he did. On our floor! Faster then I could get up! LOL


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I know it's not a UTI because she doesn't have other symptoms.


Riley's one and only sign of having a UTI was not being able to hold her bladder... until she peed blood.  Does she pee if you leave her in the crate? Riley would mess even her sleeping area when she had the UTI.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a UTI sorry to say.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

She pees in her crate but she always has. She stopped pooping in there (which was happening EVERYDAY) about a week ago. Knock on wood, we're 24 hours without an accident. And shes been going out on her own and everything. I went back to doing everything as I did a few weeks ago and I think it's helping reinforce the process. She was paper trained at the breeders and i wonder if thats what made her process so difficult compared to Dozer and perhaps caused her relapse.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It happened with Elza too. She was fully housetrained for some time when all of a sudden she would have accidents. Not many but a few. I think it was totally our mistake by not taking her out more often. We just got used to it that she's fine and she will hold it and forgot that she's still learning and a 'baby'.

We upped the peepoo brakes and took her out again every 2 hours and then she was done. Few weeks and no accidents again. 
We also had the problem that she would never give any sign that she needed to go out... Even now at 9 months she just holds it until we go out...


----------

